# Ulster Bank Visa - Avoid It



## berph (9 Dec 2005)

A word of warning. I recently applied for an Ulster Bank Visa Card having been attracted by their 0 per cent interest rate on balance transfers. I thought it would all go smoothly. I simply wanted to transfer the 12k I had on MBNA to Ulster Bank and enjoy their 0 per cent for nine months.  After supplying reams of documentation etc the card finally arrived. But the credit limit was just 5k and they won't budge on increasing it to the 12k I expected. 
 I earn a very high salary and have an excellent  credit score - so I found the whole experience a waste of time and deeply frustrating.
  My advise - don't bother. It's too much hassle and the UK-based telesales staff were deeply unfriendly. Even sarcastic! They reminded me of the character in Little Britain - "Computer says No!".


----------



## Molly (9 Dec 2005)

dont mean to detract from your greivance with UB, but I work in financial services and im always so tempted to say

" Sorry computer says no "


----------



## bacchus (9 Dec 2005)

sorry, i have to disagree...I have dealt with Ulster Bank for the last 5 years and have absolutely no complain to make about their services and staffs...
Sorry to say , but it is your own fault (not Ulser bank) for not having checked the credit limit before going ahead... So it is unfair to downgrade them for that.



			
				berph said:
			
		

> I earn a very high salary and have an excellent credit score


yes, may be, this is your view point ... BUT.. you still have a €12k outstanding bill with interest at something like 19 or 23% APR. Having a "high" salary is not an indication on how well you are able to manage your money. You can  still spend more than you earned, e.g. €12k outstanding on credit card.  It is not different to a company's turn over (your salary) and company's benefit (your a/c balance)... there are 2 different things,
This is why they are worried, and limit their exposure.. This is their view point i guess..

Anyway, all of that to say 
I AM PLEASE WITH ULSTER BANK STAFFS AND SERVICES (but this is only my view point )


----------



## Humpback (9 Dec 2005)

bacchus said:
			
		

> Sorry to say , but it is your own fault (not Ulser bank) for not having checked the credit limit before going ahead... So it is unfair to downgrade them for that.


 
I had the same experience as OP with the Ulster Bank Mastercard. It isn't actually our "own fault" because of the fact that Ulster Bank *ASK* you what credit limit you'd like, and if you're moving cards, what your limits are elsewhere. 

Despite all this line of questioning, the still only provide this €5k max. The don't anywhere that I saw mention a limit of €5k.

I don't have any other issues with Ulster Bank, but found this quirk a little frustrating.


----------



## MoiMoi (12 Dec 2005)

You mut be using Zinc Credit card then, limit is 5k as described on the website [broken link removed]


----------



## irishpancake (12 Dec 2005)

MoiMoi said:
			
		

> You mut be using Zinc Credit card then, limit is 5k as described on the website [broken link removed]



*A minimum credit limit of €5,000 *


----------



## berph (12 Dec 2005)

Think I'll stick to MBNA. They just offered me interest only having explained the hassle with Ulster!


----------



## berph (12 Dec 2005)

Interest-free that is.


----------



## GreatDane (13 Dec 2005)

Sweet, that the trick, ring MBNA (or whoever) and tell them your being offered a card by a competitor at a zero percent rate, they usually do something to keep your custom 

Disappointed to read mixed reviews on Ulster Cards btw, their branch service is very good in comparison to other banks in Dublin, imho.   Are their credit card staff the same ones who work for card service for other companies in the RBOS Group (Natwest, Royal Bank etc) ? ... if so, experience with Tesco Visa suggests one should run away quickly 

Cheers


G>
[broken link removed]


----------



## Humpback (13 Dec 2005)

Garrettod said:
			
		

> Sweet, that the trick, ring MBNA (or whoever) and tell them your being offered a card by a competitor at a zero percent rate, they usually do something to keep your custom


 
I had great fun a couple of years ago applying to MBNA. Sent in my application, proof of identity and address and everything. Got my letter back saying I'd been approved. 

Then a couple of weeks later, got a letter requesting proof of identity and address again. Asked why and they said they'd mislaid them and needed new copies. Thought this strange, and a little disturbing.

Before I'd even sent in my new documentation, I got a envelope from MBNA, with a complimentary slip inside and some bank statements and credit card statements. They'd obviously found mine and returned them now they'd copied what they'd needed.

Not!!! They sent me back some other persons documentation. Some poor unfortunate in Galway had his company bank statements (poor cash flow problems), and his credit card statements (obviously being used to ease cash flow problems) sent to me. I sent them back obviously.

So, they probably sent my "mislaid" documents out to someone else as well. 

Not very professional or organised.


----------



## Diddles (13 Dec 2005)

If you are looking for a new application for for MBNA I have about 400 of them around here somewhere. 
They obviously buy lists from somewhere.


D


----------



## vector (15 Dec 2005)

Their list seems to be from the 
Electoral Register 
OR 
junior cert/leaving certificate candidates (they possibly wait a few year to ensure the potential customer is over 18)
OR 
AIB


----------



## Kiddo (15 Dec 2005)

I have had my credit card and bank accounts with Ulster bank for the last 7 years and have found their staff to be very professional and friendly at all times.


----------



## Ravima (16 Dec 2005)

Diddles,

help keep the cost of stamps down by posting them all back over a few days!


----------



## RainyDay (17 Dec 2005)

Diddles said:
			
		

> If you are looking for a new application for for MBNA I have about 400 of them around here somewhere.
> They obviously buy lists from somewhere.
> 
> 
> D


See IDMA for details of how to opt out of direct marketing.


----------



## Humpback (19 Dec 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> See IDMA for details of how to opt out of direct marketing.


 
Does this include opting out of getting the political junk that I'm getting through the door from Fianna Fail in North Dublin?


----------



## alpha (19 Dec 2005)

a friend of mine was still sent a credit card from mbna even though he didn't send in his id papers, proof of address... 
he didn't send in the id as he had changed his mind about the card and told them (mbna) not to go ahead with the application. the card still arrived though with a very large credit limit. i find that to be outrageous. mbna seem to be very sloppy from what i can tell.


----------



## jake108 (22 Feb 2006)

UB give a minimum limit of 5k. I've been with them quite awile and have had no problems. My limit is 8500. They're not obliged to give you 12k.


----------



## moneypitt (22 Feb 2006)

I have been with MBNA for last four years or so , limit 8.5k, and I owe them nearly 4k at this stage. I have the funds to pay if off, but I would rather not, as I have a current account mortgage and any money for any (even for a short) period of time, is some help.

I have all the documents ready to apply for Zinc card, to make use of their 9 months interest free offer. I supposed there’s no harm ringing MBNA and asking for a 9 or even 6 months interest free for staying with them?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2006)

moneypitt said:
			
		

> I have been with MBNA for last four years or so , limit 8.5k, and I owe them nearly 4k at this stage. I have the funds to pay if off, but I would rather not, as I have a current account mortgage and any money for any (even for a short) period of time, is some help.


This doesn't make sense. You are offsetting savings against your mortgage to save presumably c. 3% but are shouldering _CC _debt costing presumably 10%+? You should reduce, replace (such as a 0% _CC _balance transfer) or clear high cost debts first espeially if you have savings to do so.


----------



## ariidae (22 Feb 2006)

Berph,

I don't think it's just UB that refuse to give you full balance transfers. I was having problems trying to reduce my credit card balance after furnishing a new apartment.  I applied to NIB for their 0% balance transfer. My balance on my UB visa card was significantly lower than yours (3k) but NIB would only offer me a limit of €1800. In the end i didn't bother, I was hoping to have the full amount transferred over, be charged no interest for a few months so that i could get the balance down. 

I've been an UB customer for years and have never had any problems with them at all!


----------



## moneypitt (22 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> This doesn't make sense. You are offsetting savings against your mortgage to save presumably c. 3% but are shouldering _CC _debt costing presumably 10%+? You should reduce, replace (such as a 0% _CC _balance transfer) or clear high cost debts first espeially if you have savings to do so.


 
Thanks ClubMan, I usually pay off CreditCard debt fully, and as you said there, I am replacing the CC for the 0% balance transfer. Appologies, my other post was misleading.


----------



## dam099 (22 Feb 2006)

alpha said:
			
		

> a friend of mine was still sent a credit card from mbna even though he didn't send in his id papers, proof of address...


 
That would seem to be a breach of the money laundering regulations.


----------

